

Sony Pictures gets massively compromised - SomeoneWeird
http://www.reddit.com/r/hacking/comments/2n9zhv/i_used_to_work_for_sony_pictures_my_friend_still/

======
viraptor
The most interesting entry I've found in the thread:

> Being a former employee, I took a look at the list as I know what
> files/documents I gave SPE regarding immigration. The filenames check out,
> this is absolutely not a bogus list. If there's data to go with the actual
> filenames, then it includes marriage certificates, school transcripts, every
> personal bit of information that goes into greed card appllications, scans
> of permanent residence cards. It may not be the biggest breach in history in
> terms of the number of people it affects, but for those of us with personal
> data in there, I can't help but think we're pretty screwed if all of those
> documents see the light of day.

~~~
wyck
Someone also grepped for passports and it got several hits.

